# Any BFP's after a failed ICSI with no previous record of BFP??



## Look on the bright side (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey ladies, haven't posted on this forum on ages but have been lurking in the background for a while after my failed ICSI.

Just wondering if anyone has had a failed ICSI, has never been pregnant and then got pregnant from a FET cycle?


I am planning on doing my FET cycle soon and it would be nice to know that there is hope out there for people like me who have never had a BFP in the 6 years + that we have been trying?

Any stories would be welcome, even the negative one's


----------



## Emmylou80 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi hopeful. I saw your post and thought I'd say hello. How are you? When do you start your FET? I am down regging for FET at the mo after my BFP ended in mc. Xx


----------



## 2Buttons (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi hopeful, that would be me! Though we did change to donor sperm, both the failed icsi and FET were the same donor. Good luck, miracles do happen


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Same here. We had been ttc for a year when we found out that dh had noa. We had icsi with donor sperm which resulted in a bfn but got 5 frozen blasts. Had first fet in march 2014 and the result is our 3 month old boy. To maximize our chances I had acupuncture, endo scratch and embryo glue and used to work out too.

Best of luck. xxx


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Me too. Had Icsi that failed, then fet 18 months later ( was my choice to wait that long) that worked.

Husband also has NOA so never stood a chance of a natural bfp

Didn't do anything special that you could say set me up for it working. I'd been eating healthy for over a year as I'd joined sw (did have time off being healthy over Christmas) I'm not really a big drinker but I did have a beer here and there, nothing in the month before transfer. Took folic acid and that's it. 

My clinic use embryo glue as standard so can't say that made a difference, it worked for me but I know women it hasn't worked for


----------



## Look on the bright side (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi Emmylou, glad to hear from you again but so sorry to hear about your loss! How are you doing now? I am ok thank you, I am hoping to do my FET in July. A bit of a wait but I figured it would be best to do it in the 6 weeks holiday so i'm extra relaxed.

Thank you for sharing ladies, it;s nice to know there are some positive stories out there!!   The embryo glue is definitely something that I am going to try this time around. Also, were your BFP's from natural FET or medicated?

Hopeful


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Mine was  a natural fet


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Mine was medicated but had no choice as I had to travel to uk for treatment and timing a natural cycle and booking flights and accommodation in time would have been difficult


----------



## Emmylou80 (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm ok now thanks. Had a really horrible time Oct/Nov but focussing on FET now. I start oestrogen tablets tomorrow, and my next scan is on 13th March. All being well my FET should be some time w/c 16th March. My clinic's survival rate for frozen embryos is 50-60% so praying at least one of them survives. Good plan to wait until the summer holidays. At least then you can focus completely on treatment without worrying about work. Are you doing medicated or natural? Keep me updated, would love to hear how you get on. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. X x


----------



## Look on the bright side (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks Ladies!!  

Sorry to hear about your terrible time Emmylou! Will be keeping my fingers crossed that this time works out well for you, you'll have to keep me updated!
I'm hoping to natural  FET in the summer but a need to do a little more research first into my clinic's success rates with natural and medicated.

xx


----------



## Xleannex (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi, me and my partner had been trying nearly 8 years, no sign of a bfp! I had a fresh icsi bfn a frozen icsi bfn! Now another frozen this year and got my bfp on the 6th of this month  2-3 weeks pregnant   don't loose hope it is possible. Good luck everyone   
Leanne x


----------



## Bungles79 (Sep 17, 2012)

My ICSI didn't work and then went straight on to FET with 2 embies and sat with my 1 year old now! Good luck xx


----------



## Look on the bright side (Jan 11, 2014)

Thank you ladies, your stories are definitely giving me hope!

I'm glad that it has worked for you and congratulation Xleannex on your bfp! 8 years of trying has helped my positivity, we are going into our 7th year now.

Hope you ladies are well.


----------

